# Java fern sprouting? How to replant?



## UnderseaGal (Mar 4, 2014)

Hi!

Newbie with a 6gal with 2 small java ferns, among other things.
This morning I woke up to this:









If you can't see on the picture: at the tip and on the underside of leaves, there are 2 small brown spikey growths.

At first I thought it was a disease, but after a bit of research I found out it may be my fern sprouting new baby plants?
My tank is sparsely planted right now and I would love to nurture these baby plants to they can grow.

Any tips on how to go about this? I can't imagine I'm supposed to cut these off? Thank you!

Additional info: I know java ferns are supposed to grow on "stuff" and not just in gravel. I've been meaning to anchor mine onto the piece of driftwood, but haven't managed to do it yet - they are still just sitting on top of the gravel. There aren't many good flat spots on the driftwood that are conducive to tying the plants down. I'm going to my LFS tomorrow and was going to ask them about this.


----------



## CeeZer (Jan 24, 2014)

Let them grow bigger and then tear them off and 'plant' where you want them.


----------



## gwcana (Apr 22, 2010)

You should wait until it has a couple nice sized leaves and a good amount of roots.

picture with only single leaf...
Hard To Kill Plants | Aditix Aquarium


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

They are okay on top of the gravel. After a while the roots will grab on to parts of it. Leave the plantlets alone until they are bigger.


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

You can attach the fern to decor or just leave them free floating in the water column where they get their nutrients from. Do not plant the rhizome under the gravel.
You don't need a flat surface on the wood to tie them down. Just have at least one point of contact and the fern will eventually spread their roots and attach onto the wood.
Leave the new sprouts alone. They will do their thing and when they get bigger, you can detach them.


----------



## UnderseaGal (Mar 4, 2014)

That is so cool.
First I thought I had somehow given these plants a terrible disease and now I learn that I'm actually making baby plants, in my own little underwater garden.

Thanks everyone for taking the time to reply and for all the advice! I will let these get much bigger before I do anything.
Exciting!


----------



## greenfin (Nov 4, 2013)

Yup, she's hooked. Teehee.


----------



## UnderseaGal (Mar 4, 2014)

greenfin, did you know I already have a second tank?
Got it last night.
This is a dangerous hobby...


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

early sign of MTS.. we (BCAers) got her!! lol welcome to the club!!


----------



## UnderseaGal (Mar 4, 2014)

Haha no I swear just these two tanks and I'm done! 
I just could not resist the pea puffers! 

Seriously, though - I owe all of you a big thanks in helping me get going on the right foot.
Still not out of the woods but having this gold mine of support and advice has been amazing.

So thank you!


----------



## Steve (Mar 27, 2013)

I have two tanks and I wanted two hundred.. x)


----------



## UnderseaGal (Mar 4, 2014)

You could always get one big 200 gallon tank... It would be like having 200 1 gal...


----------



## greenfin (Nov 4, 2013)

Ah yes, UnderseaGal, but those java ferns will proliferate and you'll not be able to rationalize tossing them in the compost so you'll set up a tank....

My MTS runs to tanks with plants in them, anyway. Hooray for tolerant spouses! I agree on terrific BCA'ers.


----------



## UnderseaGal (Mar 4, 2014)

Well, I'm about to set up the Edge with ADA and I've already made some critical mistakes so for now I'm still expecting everything to go all wrong and a month from now all my fish are dead and my tanks are covered in algae so I'm not getting too excited just yet...


----------

